# TSA conducting strip searches of women in airports...



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Read the article here:
http://www.infowars.com/articles/ps/...rches_amok.htm

Excerpt:
_*There were also charges that profiling is going on for preselection to be strip searched, i.e. a woman with large breasts. One TSA employee has also made the accusation that some of the TSA screeners deliberately kick the magnetometers to set them off in order to be able to pull a well-endowed passenger out of line in order to take them to an office and have them disrobe down to the skin.*_

This has gotten totally out of control. I am flying home at Christmas, and I am actually nervous about flying. This is a total violation of our Constitutional right under Article VI of the Bill Of Rights protecting us against unreasonable search and seizure, which states:

_*"The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized."*_

Read the article here, and this excerpt regarding what they did to a breastfeeding mother...

_*In another media report in October, Ava Kingsford was told by a female screener, "I'm going to feel your breasts now." This young mother who is breast feeding objected, even breaking down and crying, about having her breasts touched and squeezed. She was finally denied boarding. Even though she pulled down her tank top to show there was nothing there but her breasts, she refused to have them touched, at which time the screeners announced she would wasn't going to fly. Kingsford had to rent a car and drive from Denver International to San Diego; a trip lasting 16 hours. In violation of TSAs own rules, her luggage was not retrieved for her even though she waited several hours at the airport.*_


----------



## mamajessica (Sep 15, 2004)

Holy SH**! I will be looking into this. Totally disgusting.


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

Ya know, I'd be surprised... but EVERY flippin' time I fly (which is around 5+ X/year) they pull me aside, letting waaay more suspicious-looking people pass thru, tell me to take off my shoes, socks, undo my belt & top button of my jeans & lift my shirt so they can *see* my belly ring - no, not pg, just pierced (still haven't seen anyone else get that) as they pass the metal detector over my front. & of course then they proceed to take EVERYTHING out of my carry-ons, including MY PURSE in front of everyone... snooping around, opening my laptop & camera bags, all of it. I always feel so helpless & pissed as they shove everything back into the bags, so disrespectful, not even apologetic or empathetic... just acting like some frickin' police dog waiting to bust someone, b'c they're bored. I have been experiencing this crap for at least two years... I have a long last name that isn't North American sounding & also I live in Miami, so maybe these two reasons make them suspicious. Wow, so sorry to rant like this! It just upsets me so much, their bs attitudes, the invasive process, all done in front of about 100 people who are waiting in line with nothing better to do than watch the search. ARGH.

Oh, & to make it even worse... my asshole BIL actually said "it's just b'c you have crazy hair!" wtf? Of course, after I thought that over... HE IS the total stereotypical frat-boy turned lawyer, so need I expect better?

& now reading about STRIP SEARCHING! Well, fack, guaranteed I'll be asked to strip I guess... if you see a skinny, pale, flat-chested, crazy-haired, NUDE Miamian looking all pissed-off next time you fly - come say "hi" cuz that's probably me! Jerks... sickly, my only advantage in contrast to the posted article is that I'm an "A" cup. How is this intrusion even legal? Makes me so glad to live in a free country.







Don't get me wrong - I'm all for security, but this crap is totally random (except for taking off shoes & jackets). Just b'c someone looks slightly non-Cosmo, doesn't make them a threat!

Seriously, does this happen to anyone else? I'm not talking about removing your jacket or hat... I mean the whole thing, carry-ons, belts, socks & all. Even my mum told me I should call the airport to get the list of acceptable search options after she saw how they ruffled thru my bags (holding my underwear up in the air for goodness sake & opened boxes of tea & incense I'd been given) when she dropped me off once (small midwestern airport). Of course I never did, but that's just b'c I'm a huge procrastinator









mmm, this topic reeeeeeally irritates.


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

When my blind grandmother flew into LA last year she came through security in a wheelchair... She was still searched and interrogated for three and a half hours. She's an 85 year old white South African travelling on a British passport. She was absolutely terrified.


----------



## cozymama (Apr 27, 2004)

I am DISGUSTED after reading this article. It's horrific how women's bodies have become a physical battleground for state policies of (rather than against, me thinks) terror.







I have to fly tomorrow morning with my partner and son.....argh. The last time we flew (which was my first time in 10 years b/c I HATE planes) we got treated badly b/c 1) we had a carseat and 2) had ds in a sling. He's almost 2 so I have no problem taking him out of the sling so they can inspect it (he wasn't sleeping or anything) but when they insisted that he walk through the metal detector alone I calmly inquired as to why that was neccesary. In the end they were terribly rude to dp with the carseat, even though it was totally clean, empty and frankly quite easy to x-ray. I fail to see how rudeness keeps me safer


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Number572,

Like you, I am constantly pulled out when I fly and made to do all the things you experienced. Last Thanksgiving, I was so aggressively prodded with that wand-like device it seemed like an assault. And because they emptied my bags, I nearly missed my plane AND I LOST my passport, because apparently the guy didn't put it back in my bag. (This was at Chicago Midway.) I ended up getting my passport back at the lost and found when I came back through on my return.

I am scared now because I will be flying with my 3 month-old. And I am attractive and large-breasted (because of bf'ing) which I fear will make me an even bigger target. The bottom line is no one will touch my body - period! And no one will touch my child. I hope this doesn't mean I end up DRIVING home!

This just started on September 22, (the body searches) and I have seen other women in the news complaining of being groped - including Broadway actress Patti Lupone, and Barbara Walters. This is a total violation of our Constitutional rights, and somebody needs to get on this and file suit against the federal government and the private security companies contracted by the TSA to get this stopped immediately. Are there any lawyer mamas here on this board that can speak to the illegal nature of these searches? And what can women do in these situations? This must be stopped!


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

This is appalling, and unconstitutional in the sense of sex discrimination, but might not be unconsitutional against the 4th Amendment (unreasonable search & seizure). A regular airport search is consitutional, regardless of issues of reasonable suspicion that arise w/ a police search, b/c airports are private property, no one is forcing you to get on th plane, and supposedly you "consent" to a search by choosing to go to the airport and get on the plane. The right of airports to search everyone/anyone they choose is well-settled in the courts. Of course they do not have the right to discriminate based on race, gender, etc but that is always very difficult to prove, especially in this age of anything-goes-in-the-name-of-national-security.

However I *think* that strip search would require a finding of reasonable suspicion. I'm gonna go look that up...

I just want to note that people of color - and especially African American women - have been getting profiled and humiliated by airport searches for a looooooooooong time - decades before 9/11, in fact. For example:
http://archive.aclu.org/action/airprofile107.html
So, while this is disgusting and must be stopped, please understand it is nothing new.

BTW I am a law student not a lawyer.


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

But what about probable cause? There is none!

A police officer cannot make me get out of my car to search me without probable cause, so why would a federal government-run security company be able to do this without probable cause? Flying, in and of itself, is not a "suspicious" activity and certainly would not constitute probable cause.

The Bill of Rights protects us against UNREASONABLE search and seizure. Passing my bag through an x-ray machine or stepping through a metal detector is REASONABLE search. Asking regular, random citizens - male OR female - to disrobe and be groped is UNREASONABLE search.


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

Right, a strip search does require reasonable suspicion (not probable cause).

I ran across this article about a Muslim woman strip-searched at O'Hare. Her case (1st, 4th, and 14th Amendment) is still in the courts. This was just before the TSA took over all airport security, so I'm not sure that it would be that relevant to this situation, as far as precedent.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Good Lord! I am glad that didn't happen to me. We just flew home from Denver on the 2nd. The most annoying part of security was, taking off the shoes, the jackets, taking the baby out of the car seat, taking the car seat out of the stroller, folding the damn stroller, taking the lap top out of the case, taking the digital cam corder out of the case, sending 4 bags, 2 car seat, stroller, 3 jackets, and 2 pairs of shoes down the coveyor belt, and playing pass the baby through the metal detector. Thankfully they had enough sense in Denver to close the line behind us so we didn't felt rushed through Security like we did in Greensboro.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

What would be a reasonable cause for squeezing someone's breasts? How would you put anything in them, or get anything but milk out? Too bizarre.







Like some young mom with a baby is going to hide razor blades in her breasts.









Gosh, I'm glad we have no money to do any travelling right now. :LOL When i went over to marry dh in Ethiopia, I ended up being a "suspicious" passenger. They whispered and pointed at us for half an hour, and then waited until just before we were to board, and then pulled us out of line, and strewed all our luggage over a table with the whole line of people looking on and probably wondering "Oh, my gosh, is that weird looking, headcovering, modestly dressed girl a terrorist???????"







:

I'm thinking next time we fly I need to get a notarized certificate: "Hi, I am not a terrorist. I have never killed anybody before and have no intention of doing so. (Enclosed is a notice of that fact from the police) Feel free to look through all my luggage. I have been careful not to pack anything suspicious. Please do not strip-search me as I make an effort to be extremely modest in daily life and you would traumatize me, and then I would have to sue you for millions, and then I'd have my husband meet you in a dark alley and traumatize *you* for the humiliation you put his wife through". :LOL


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guerrillamama*
I just want to note that people of color - and especially African American women - have been getting profiled and humiliated by airport searches for a looooooooooong time - decades before 9/11, in fact. For example:
http://archive.aclu.org/action/airprofile107.html
So, while this is disgusting and must be stopped, please understand it is nothing new.


guerrillamama, yeah, you're right on there - my dp is latino & was hired on to a major entertainment co & issued his extended working/living visa (had a passport already) before he ever came to the U.S. He'd lived a year in London, originally from South America, then ended up in the U.S. for now. He's been traveling worldwide for years now, but about nine years ago, he was coming from a pitstop in Spain, back to Miami & actually got strip searched (bend over & all) & interrogated for about six hours, missed the flights, etc. That happened in New York, not sure which airport though... anyway, he didn't speak english well at that time & was pretty scared he tells me. He actually said he felt sick the whole time & dizzy b'c he didn't know what they would do next.









Anyway, can anything be done now? Cap's idea of some kind of safe-citizen ID would be awesome, but it could be too easily taken advantage of & copied by actual threats.

Oh & StacyL, Chicago Midway IS one that I frequently have used! JFK was the most leniant with the search. & the small-town ones have been just atrocious!


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

The strip searching seems very wrong!
As far as losing things, dh's boss was flying to a conference, and was in a hurry, so when they emptied his laptop bag to inspect it, he didn't notice until way to late that they "forogt" to put the laptop back in it. It was not only for demonstartion of their software, but had important development stuff on it. Still not as bad as being groped though.


----------



## Terpatude (Nov 19, 2004)

To give another point of view..I have been pulled out of line many times whle traveling with DH and 2 kids.. I do not have wild hair, what ever that is







) I AM Definelty NOT well endowed..I have no problem with TSA going through my stuff..I want to be kept safe and if they fell a need to lok more closely at me..I say HAVE AT IT....I know I am not a terrorist but THEY don't know it..Would you all perfer them to pull JUST the men out who are 20-35 years old, with middle eastern looking faces, names and passports?? would not many of you then bitch about racial profilign and how unfair THAT is? I am not sure of the anaswer, but I hav e no problem with them searching me each and every time..perhaps it has something to do with the fact that DH was orginially scheduled on one of the flights that was crashed on Spet 11th..Luckily his plans changed and he flew out one wekk earlier...


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

it's more the attitude that seems to irritate people & make them feel slightly violated. losing someone's passport? misplacing someone's laptop? squeezing breasts? some people have a hard enough time with yearly exams by a certified healthcare practitioner - they should strive to be at the very least polite & empathetic to that mom with the small children, baggage, stroller, carseat, etc. i said earlier that i'm all for security, but there should be a better system. even a separate area to conduct a search would be better than doing it in front of allll of those still in line. i really didn't feel up to flashing my belly to 100 people... or having my underwear waved in front of the other passengers, kwim? the way they're choosing to behave while doing their jobs is quite rude & intrusive.

and who exactly is the one sueezing the breasts anyway... are they a healthcare professional? has their background been checked? who are they & how are they qualified? i've wished i could just drive (& have a few times) b'c it's just so ridiculous.

why aren't people checked on the subway or train or bus? or at a mall? and from what i've seen, it IS totally random still - which is what irritates as well. if everyone in line was subject to the same brand of searching & bag checking it wouldn't feel as ugly, possibly. not sure what the solution would be, but attitude definitely plays a huge part, from what is written in this thread.


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Terpatude*
I want to be kept safe and if they fell a need to lok more closely at me..I say HAVE AT IT....I know I am not a terrorist but THEY don't know it..Would you all perfer them to pull JUST the men out who are 20-35 years old, with middle eastern looking faces, names and passports?? would not many of you then bitch about racial profilign and how unfair THAT is? ..

This isn't the point. It doesn't matter if you're male or female, white or Middle Eastern. NO ONE should be subjected to invasive, random, physical searches. This is not Nazi Germany! Under our Constitution we are guaranteed the rights of freedom of movement without being forced to "show your papers" or strip! Ironic that your siggy quotes a Rockefeller - one of the main globalist elite families who wants to do away with your liberties.


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

Well, I've flown twice in my life but the last time was this past August. They pulled me aside and were very, very rude to me. My pregnant belly was "searched" as was everything that I owned. They checked out my breasts as well. I had no idea it was THAT unusual, though I was disgusted at the time. Now my fear of flying is not because of terrorists but because of security.


----------



## CerridwenLorelei (Aug 28, 2002)

thank goodness I quit flying when ds was a toddler
I could never do it now because of the pacemaker

http://www.medtronic.com/servlet/Con..._art_interstim

I don't have a link because it was in a newsletter but someone that has one like mine still has a case going
they had their id card we must carry and even their xrays showing the device and he still was charged with a 'terroristic device"

groping of breasts or genitals doesn't seem to me like 'searching" it sounds like sexual harrassment to me personally


----------



## CerridwenLorelei (Aug 28, 2002)

ughhhh


----------



## jadegirl553 (Mar 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Terpatude*
To give another point of view..I have been pulled out of line many times whle traveling with DH and 2 kids.. I do not have wild hair, what ever that is







) I AM Definelty NOT well endowed..I have no problem with TSA going through my stuff..I want to be kept safe and if they fell a need to lok more closely at me..I say HAVE AT IT....I know I am not a terrorist but THEY don't know it..Would you all perfer them to pull JUST the men out who are 20-35 years old, with middle eastern looking faces, names and passports?? would not many of you then bitch about racial profilign and how unfair THAT is? I am not sure of the anaswer, but I hav e no problem with them searching me each and every time..perhaps it has something to do with the fact that DH was orginially scheduled on one of the flights that was crashed on Spet 11th..Luckily his plans changed and he flew out one wekk earlier...


Did you read the links, Terpatude? This is more than just a simple search. This is physical violation and humiliation.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Don't you feel so much more secure knowing that the government is hard at work making sure that we are safe on our airplanes, travelling all over?


----------



## carolsly (Oct 5, 2004)

I am so sad..the TSA's in Alaska have been nothing but nice to my friends, family and I. DH has to fly a lot and says that they are so kind. If they have to take stuff out they ask where they should put it back. With the children..they talk to them and say really cool things..age appropriate stuff. In Ketchikan..they looked at my breast pump when I was flying to Seattle and the guy said..to another guy..don't touch any part of that. It nees to be clean..my wife uses the same one. They just ran their wand over it and let me through. If a woman needs to be searched..another woman takes her behind a screen. I did have to take off my shoes..oh well..

I hope that none of those aweful things happen to you guys on your holiday travels.


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

I think this is a sad case of a few bad apples really spoiling the barrel. I think most of the people who work with TSA try hard to do a good job... and one that is important. These stories are bad. Very bad. Things like that should not happen. Coming through Kona airport a few months ago DH and I both got the full bag check and pat down as did our 4 y/o DD. They were polite and brief. It was a drag but not too bad. I gotto chatting with the woman next to me in the "pat down" area. She was an AA woman traveling with her partner (male, also AA) and her two young teen sons and his nephew of about the same age. She told me they had all had the complete business at every airport... starting on the mainland and then island hopping amongst several airports within Hawai'i. She was very calm and matter of fact about it. If she felt they were being racially profiled she kept it to herself and kept her cool. It certainly seemed to me that it was likely... but it didn't seem like an appropriate question to ask.


----------



## mommystinch (May 18, 2004)

Wohhh! In addition to the strip searches, did you read the part about the machines that allow a person to see you naked? Does anybody know about them, or how they work? Aparently they are in use in Orlando (and somewhere else... I have forgotten already!). Sick! Just sick!


----------



## obeyacts2 (May 29, 2004)

Wow. this is unreal!!!!! I am already nervous about flying due to the fact that I have metal "spare parts" inmy leg due to orthopedic surgery. I cant imagine thiiis!! I have vacation plans that include flying from CA to Va next year. Scary!!!! And Im big busted !! Yikes!!


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applejuice*
Don't you feel so much more secure knowing that the government is hard at work making sure that we are safe on our airplanes, travelling all over?

Once again, I will say - we are IN NO WAY SAFER for this, and it isn't about making us safer. It is about eroding our rights and liberties, and conditioning you to accept this type of invasion as being normal, and even "good.". Just last night, they even made a joke of this in a skit on Saturday Night Live with Colin Farrell, and in the Weekend News Update skit, Amy Poehler made a point of saying if they're busy wasting time searching all of us pg, bf'ing mothers etc. they are letting the possible perpetrators walk on by.


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

The ACLU is asking for women who have been touched inappropriately and invasively at the airport to tell their story here on their website so that they may file a class-action lawsuit to get this stopped as soon as possible. If this has happened to you, please go to this link and tell your story:

http://www.aclu.org/Privacy/Privacy.cfm?ID=17104&c=39


----------



## mamajessica (Sep 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL*
Once again, I will say - we are IN NO WAY SAFER for this, and it isn't about making us safer. It is about eroding our rights and liberties, and conditioning you to accept this type of invasion as being normal, and even "good.".


----------



## cozymama (Apr 27, 2004)

A strange question, 'cause I am paranoid (paranoid......or realistic?







) and have to fly yet again this Friday. Can you refuse to be searched? Strip-searched I mean......according to the original article the bfing mom refused to let them touch her, drove to her destination, etc. so I'm assuming 1) you can refuse and 2) you won't be arrested. Can they take legal action you for refusing? I'd be horrified to think that a parent could be removed from their children for standing up for their rights....but I certainly can imagine it happening now days







: If you offer to leave the airport, to not fly, do they have to let you? Can they detain you? What if you are travelling with a child and no other adult? Why do I feel certain the answers will be murky............


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilhomegrownmama*
If you offer to leave the airport, to not fly, do they have to let you?

Yes, *unless* they have "reasonable suspicion" that you have committed are commtting a crime.

If you are ever faced w/ a search anywhere (in the airport, on the street, in your home) it is a very good idea to state loudly and clearly I DO NOT CONSENT TO A SEARCH.
2 reasons:
1) If they do find anything they can use against you (and you may say, but I would never have anything like that on me, and I would reply you never know when your BIL's cousin's girlfriend's best friend might have left a joint in the back of your car) then they legally might not be able to use that evidence b/c the search may have been itself illegal.
AND
2) (more relevant to this discussion) saying this alerts them to the fact that you know your rights and you are not to be f*ed with.

If i were in this situation (strip search in the airport situation) here is what i think i would do:
a) state loudly and clearly and calmly I DO NOT CONSENT TO A SEARCH.
b) ask them if they have reasonable suspicion that I have committed a crime and if so, what crime.
c) ask for my cell phone back so that I can call my lawyer. (and if you don't have a lawyer, i would bluff - call someone else and leave a "message".)
d) demand to speak to their supervisor.
e) possibly burst into tears and cause a huge scene. (I hate crying even in private, so I probably would never use this one, but some women have excellent skill in crying to manage a stressful situation.)

If the would-be searcher is just some sick perv lookign for kicks, I think he would probably decide that I was just not worth the trouble, let me through, and wait for easier prey to come along.

Causing a scene is key, I think. I would not under any circumstances let them take me into a private room. First, you are obviously much less safe there. Secondly, you lose the leverage of embarassing them.


----------



## mamajessica (Sep 15, 2004)

That's empowering advice, Guerillamama. Thanks!


----------



## urklemama (May 4, 2003)

Do you know what really freaks me out about all this? What is this doing to the souls of the people who are doing the searches? We get angry and upset but we get over it. What is happening to them? Can you imagine being in an airport all day long, having to treat people like trash as your job? How much of a push would they need to take to the next level? The soldiers at Abu Ghraib didn't need much of a push. We all talk a lot about how we're being conditioned to accept the erosion of our civil liberties, but there's some even more sinister conditioning going on here. Those searchers are being conditioned to find treating people like this normal. That's how you make torturers.


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

You know what really freaks ME out about this? That many people in this country find this ACCEPTABLE to save us from those all knowing, everywhere, terrorists.


----------



## dscokween (Jun 30, 2004)

I can see where this would disturb most people who read this article. Just from reading it, I would be appalled, too, given the tone and reporting nature of this.

I do have to say, though, that I've flown through National. My bra set off the detector (this was a few months after 9/11) and they asked me to step into a side room for a "strip search". I don't think they have stairwells near security areas. The strip search was executed by very professional women. I was asked to remove my shirt. I did not need to remove my bra...they simply needed to see that I was not hiding anything. I also happen to be a pretty well-endowed woman. I wasn't felt up or violated in any way. It's surprising to have someone ask you to take off your shirt, and I can see where it would be offensive to some, but it certainly wasn't the experience that they talk about in this article.

Another thing that this article refers to, but doesn't state that it's talking about specifically is the special selection search. There is a random selection process that now takes place at the security check-in. For a while, different airports would do this at the gate...make you take off your shoes, go entirely through your check-on, etc. I have more than my share of getting selected for this...not sure why...just bad luck since it's random and computer generated.

I flew out of Dulles last month, and was selected for this. The TSA official there was very professional, again. I had to have yet another metal detection, only with a more sensitive wand, and then I had a pat down. She did tell me she had to feel my chest, I believe it's part of their training and 'script'. She barely touched under my bra to make sure I didn't have anything tucked in...it wasn't a grope or even a push...just like when they feel your ankles or waist.

It is good to think about what is going on in our country as far as security goes, but really...this is not that bad. This sort of thing happens in other countries, and the US has been notorious for their lax travel security policies. Having travelled a lot before and after these new policies, I really don't think this article is painting an objective light of what is really going on.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I was just being sarcastic, StacieL.

No, I do not feel safer.

Yet, I posted on a thread earlier about the Syrian band that refused to sit down during landing and were found to have expired visas upon inspection of their passports. I was called a racist and paranoid.


----------



## maybemom05 (Mar 15, 2004)

DH and I both travel a good deal for work, and we've both been pretty lucky regarding our TSA experiences, both when we travel together and separately. We have been paying close attention to families who travel with small kids (mostly because by this time next year, we hope to be one







), and we've noticed a few things that might may your holiday travels easier:

1) if at all possible, check any baggage you can, or even better, overnight it ahead to your destination - schlepping a ton of stuff is a headache you don't need. and leave yourself plenty of time to get through, if you can.
2) take off your shoes at the security checkpoint - and plan ahead, wear warm socks without holes in the toe







Do this even if they tell you you don't have to - it's just easier.
3) try to wear comfortable clothes, without metal fastenings - whenever possible, I travel in sweats or gym clothes - even for business travel. It's not my most professional look, but it's easier.
4) even if you do travel in clothing that's not loungewear, consider wearing a sports bra, or another bra without an underwire - if you get "wanded", the underwire will set the wand off, precipitating a pat down search. This has happened to me - while I was going through security with my male boss, I don't know which one of us was more embarrassed! But the TSA agent called a female colleague over to do the pat down bit, and she was extremely professional - not a great experience, but certainly better that what it sounds like other women are dealing with.
5) the TSA agents should let you carry your little one through the metal dectectors - you can fuss at them a bit if they don't. If your kids are older and need to walk through on their own, try to go ahead of them, so you can meet them on the other side - this seems to lessen the anxiety a bit.
6) have a plastic folder in your carry on bag to hold all ID's and boarding passes - I had a few paniky moments of trying to find my boarding pass and passport as my row was being called before I figured this out!! - you have to show them a few times, and it's good to get in the habit of putting them in one place each time.
7) Smile at every TSA or airline employee you encounter! I know it sounds silly, but I usually do get a smile back - even if inwardly I'm supressing a scream - and smiling relaxes your body and keeps you more calm.

I hope this helps someone! Safe travels to all!!


----------



## Isabello (Jul 15, 2004)

I've been fortunate enough to travel a lot this past year and I've been "searched" three times at my hometown airport. I find it completely humiliating, especially more so because I know several of the TSA employees, half of the airline employees and bunches of the watching passengers personally. This last time the TSA gal said loudly 'it's because you are wearing a barrette...that happens all the time." I was astonished that she didn't let me take the barrette off and move back through the metal detector, especially since I had taken pains to remove all jewelry, even my wedding ring. Then, while doing a stone faced search, she asked with a straight face "is that a zipper in your pants?" It was unreal....there I was surrounded by dozens of big burly Alaskan men wearing PANTS WITH ZIPPERS who had flown through security while I was being harrassed for my pants. When I asked what should I wear to travel in the TSA woman suggested sweat pants. I replied that I don't wear sweats for business travel (colleagues were picking me up at the airport and we were going to dinner, etc....anyway it's none of their damn business.) I am sick, sick, sick of this harrassment and we are not one bit safer because librarians are not traveling with barrettes any longer. Last year I successfully argued that my cardigan sweater was the equivalent to a man's sportcoat....I see that men are finally being asked to disrobe as well this year. A girlfriend of mine was wearing a camisole bra and had to take off her hoodie recently....when she got through security a man remarked 'I was waiting to see what else they were going to make you take off." She was humiliated!!! None of this makes us safer. I've traveled all over the world and more sophisticated countries use a lot of screening techniques and observation rather than physical touching in addition to the metal detectors. Only in the US are women with small children forced to be separated, harrassed, etc. If you've ever seen a lovey toy torn from a small child at an airport, you know what I mean.


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

TSA Alters Airport Patdowns

Quote:

In response to numerous complaints from women, the government has ordered airport security personnel to avoid touching female passengers between their breasts when performing patdown searches.


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

I just came here to post this. I'm glad that they admitted there could be a problem, and changed their policies.


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

If you've been abused during a "pat-down" search, tell the ACLU!


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Twenty-five years ago I worked for a airline security company, and I can recall that we hassled passengers that gave us grief, thereby making them late for their flight or subject them to more invasive searches.

I worked there for six months - I was between jobs - it was a loser job. Most of the people I worked with would go out and smoke marijuana on their breaks. It was a huge bore and did not pay anything. We had to pay for our uniforms. We wore x-ray detectors to detect excess radiation. What a scam. They were dental x-rays inside of a container that was clipped to our uniforms.


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Well, I survived my trip without being groped. I wore no metal, and slip-on rubber soled shoes, and put all our keys, phones, wallets, etc. in a zip-lock bag. No secondary searches thru two airports both ways. So, that was a relief. I was delighted to hear that news story two days after we arrived in Phoenix about the TSA no longer being allowed to touch women's breasts after more than 400 complaints. However, I do believe this is still a conditioning process meant to desensitize us to invasive search, and to desensitize employees to torture procedures, as another poster commented. I wonder what new excuse they will give to come back on this issue to keep searching people. Perhaps another "terror" attack performed by Al-CIA'da.









I did notice a line of people for the secondary search coming home yesterday in the Las Vegas airport that was approximately 15 middle-aged women out of twenty people in line. Yeah, THOSE are likely terrorists. The rest were men.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *number572*
Ya know, I'd be surprised... but EVERY flippin' time I fly (which is around 5+ X/year) they pull me aside, letting waaay more suspicious-looking people pass thru, tell me to take off my shoes, socks, undo my belt & top button of my jeans & lift my shirt so they can *see* my belly ring - no, not pg, just pierced (still haven't seen anyone else get that) as they pass the metal detector over my front. & of course then they proceed to take EVERYTHING out of my carry-ons, including MY PURSE in front of everyone... snooping around, opening my laptop & camera bags, all of it. I always feel so helpless & pissed as they shove everything back into the bags, so disrespectful, not even apologetic or empathetic... just acting like some frickin' police dog waiting to bust someone, b'c they're bored. I have been experiencing this crap for at least two years... I have a long last name that isn't North American sounding & also I live in Miami, so maybe these two reasons make them suspicious. Wow, so sorry to rant like this! It just upsets me so much, their bs attitudes, the invasive process, all done in front of about 100 people who are waiting in line with nothing better to do than watch the search. ARGH.

Oh, & to make it even worse... my asshole BIL actually said "it's just b'c you have crazy hair!" wtf? Of course, after I thought that over... HE IS the total stereotypical frat-boy turned lawyer, so need I expect better?

& now reading about STRIP SEARCHING! Well, fack, guaranteed I'll be asked to strip I guess... if you see a skinny, pale, flat-chested, crazy-haired, NUDE Miamian looking all pissed-off next time you fly - come say "hi" cuz that's probably me! Jerks... sickly, my only advantage in contrast to the posted article is that I'm an "A" cup. How is this intrusion even legal? Makes me so glad to live in a free country.







Don't get me wrong - I'm all for security, but this crap is totally random (except for taking off shoes & jackets). Just b'c someone looks slightly non-Cosmo, doesn't make them a threat!

Seriously, does this happen to anyone else? I'm not talking about removing your jacket or hat... I mean the whole thing, carry-ons, belts, socks & all. Even my mum told me I should call the airport to get the list of acceptable search options after she saw how they ruffled thru my bags (holding my underwear up in the air for goodness sake & opened boxes of tea & incense I'd been given) when she dropped me off once (small midwestern airport). Of course I never did, but that's just b'c I'm a huge procrastinator









mmm, this topic reeeeeeally irritates.

ever had your underwear pulled out of your suitcase in front everyone?Great feeling I'm telling you.

Not to mention I'm a potential criminal anyway, when I came back to the states (I'm here on a visa) I got fingerprinted ( wait, didn't they do that at the consulate already) and had my picture taken,too.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applejuice*
Don't you feel so much more secure knowing that the government is hard at work making sure that we are safe on our airplanes, travelling all over?

so what do you think are they going to find in someones breasts?Not to mention that these are probably not doctors...so how would they find anything anyway?


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applejuice*
Twenty-five years ago I worked for a airline security company, and I can recall that we hassled passengers that gave us grief, thereby making them late for their flight or subject them to more invasive searches.

I worked there for six months - I was between jobs - it was a loser job.


how stupid. nothing better to do?? (not talking TO you Apple, since this was years ago for you, yk.) hopefully there are better employee guidelines now, but ??? eek. & yes I have had my drawers held up for public viewing (whoever asked that??) & IT REALLY SUCKS! & i don't embarrass easily, just made me feel weak somehow, no power







(which i think is the whole reason, but let's be free of the conspiracy theories swimmin' round my head for tonight







)


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

If we have to let strangers touch our breasts, men should have to be expected to do the same with their dangly parts. Who knows what kind of explosive devices could be tucked up there... I don't see any TSA agents rushing ahead on that one!










I have to fly in a few weeks and reading these threads has definitely triggered some PTSD due to CSA. The first time I read a similar thread I wasted my whole morning crying and panicky.

My wonderful husband said that if they want to do a search like that, we just won't fly if it makes me uncomfortable.














God I love that man!

I will raise hell.


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Kristina - I was having some serious stress before I left too, but, just do like I did and you should be fine. Don't wear any metal (especially not an underwire bra) wear slip-on rubber soled shoes, and put all your stuff in a ziploc. I actually saw tons of people using the ziplocs at the airport. You'll be ok!


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Just wanted to add that the TSA has had their budget examined, and it seems to be way out of line for an agency so new. Appears that they have had way too many awards banquets for the employees...and one of the guys who blew the whistle on them is not being re-hired under the new administration.

...mmm...I wonder if the guy who came up with the breast-groping-examining-strip-search-policy received the "Golden Boob" Award....at tax-payer expense of course.

Just reminding all of you of how your tax dollars are being wasted, errr, oh, spent.


----------

